#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  Pre Marital S*x: Agree or Disagree

## skadiboy

To all members out there what are your opinions regarding this topic.

----------


## happy_chique

Disagree...

----------


## shiira

disagree ko ana

----------


## mariox

disagree: if youre not mature/serious enuf and cant handle the possible outcome... youll be making too much risk sa imong future successful life... also i dont recommend bayaran!

me?? agree!!! *** is probably best done when your still able to(when youre still young and single)... :-p just be careful choosing your first partner... practice safe ***! 

i dont know if mabalhin bani to mature section... hehehe, just be careful sa posts!

----------


## vladmire

legally speaking, disagree  :Smiley:  my pov - agree  :Smiley:  

practice safe s3x lang gyud...

----------


## jjonez_800

agree! no further explanation, i just love it...  :Smiley:

----------


## mustrufnuthn

disagree ko

----------


## grlnxtdor16

for me it depends on the person unsa jud iya POV about it. kai when u limit someone mangud mangita jud na ug paagi ba nga makuha iya gusto.. 

para nako ok raman ang premarital-*** as long as ready ka to face the consequences of your actions ba.

----------


## BloomerBeak

morally speaking (naa man legally..hehehe), disagree jud ko ani. Pero sa karon dili na man ni maiwasan, especially sa dagan sa panahon and sa mga batasan karon sa mga taw.

pero kung kabalo ka nga mature enough na ka, nga kaya nimu i-handle ang consequences, nga dili dili ka maghilak-hilak and magsisi sa imung gibuhat, ok ra man ni.  Basta, be responsible with your actions.  Just remember, ikaw nagabuhat sa imuhang sariling future.  Kung unsa'y mahitabo, dawata.

----------


## necrotic freak

matod pa sa usa ka boring regarding PMS. oi dili jud ko mo sugot ug pre, magpabayad jud ko!

----------


## joan624

> matod pa sa usa ka boring regarding PMS. oi dili jud ko mo sugot ug pre, magpabayad jud ko!


hahaha ka-amew ani oi

----------


## dawlim

agree knowing each other more

----------


## sercor::jhumzki

na ambot lang basta kay nabuhat na ni nako  :Tongue:

----------


## skadiboy

> hahaha ka-amew ani oi


nyahahhaha.... korny sad ana ois//./.

----------


## mage

*disagree woi! kahadLok ana oi! :0*

----------


## joan624

> nyahahhaha.... korny sad ana ois//./.


unsa man imo opinion ani imo topic skadiboy?

----------


## sglobey

mu depende gyud na sa maturity sa tao

----------


## dreamboy

disagree...

----------


## profiler

100% disagree ko..

----------


## ursoman

di ko ana oi kay kasab-an nya ko..

----------


## roybrian69

masuko man si mama ani oi... disagree nalang ko kai naa c mama...pero ug wa c mama...aw...agree kaau

----------


## Goose

Ayaw kahadlok mage...akoy bahala nimo...hehe.

For me, it's a feels like heaven dude!  :smiley:

----------


## BloomerBeak

sa mga sure jud nga disagree, ayaw mo ug inter ha. basin pa kaunon ninyo inyo giingon..hehehe

----------


## Silver_clone

wahaha.. me dis agree but humana..wahha..weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..

----------


## darkdevil

watch nalang mo ----> YouTube - why *** before marriage

----------


## c_cebrecus

^ hahaha paeta.. pero dli man kau na daghan dre sa pinas..

----------


## freez3

@topic: 
Rampant naman kaayo ni karon. Nothing wrong with it  - kung responsible ang both parties.

----------


## skadiboy

> unsa man imo opinion ani imo topic skadiboy?


ate. dis agree ko ehhehehe XD mas maayo man dyud na dba?>

----------


## aylen

Disagree ko ani.

----------


## sputnikyze

para safe..dili lang sa. pero if....if.........dapat safe. ^__^

----------


## -CL-

morally speaking, disagree ko...

dapat responsable ug mature ang mga tao nga mu-agree ani..  :Smiley:

----------


## stephanie

no..it should be done in the right time and with the right person..

----------


## topaz

as long as mature mo and you can take responsibility sa actions ninyo.

----------


## May Oropesa

I so disagree.

----------


## Giant101

me?...
agree ko,
para ma sure akong partner dili baug!

----------


## jeeeeen

hmmm depende sa tao..

----------


## -CL-

> me?...
> agree ko,
> para ma sure akong partner dili baug!


ahhh mao d i na nga ang uso karon, buntis una before pakasal,ahaha! sigurista najud mga tao karon nuh..

----------


## maerkz

its part of the new gen its part of whats accepted now or conciderd norms

----------


## am_believer24

Disagree..

----------


## AngGamhanan

agree jd ko ani :-p basta about na lagi ug ing.ani agree jd ko :- p

----------


## benush

im partly disagree and agree..

f responsible namo para mo handle ana pwede rmn na bah.
dapat lng jud naa mo work or or ika buhi f ma buntis kung ma sipyat..

pro f bata pasd kaau mo, wa pamo ikw buhi ay nlng mo tuga2x og enter..

----------


## archspace

at the right time.. with the right partner  :Smiley:

----------


## AngGamhanan

okey ra jd ni bsan bata pa as long as you know and aware of all the precautions and safety measures... basta naa sign gani "Keep Away" palayo nlang jd.. :-p ( naglibog ko sa akong mga gpang.bat2)

----------


## joan624

> ate. dis agree ko ehhehehe XD mas maayo man dyud na dba?>


agree ko nimo

----------


## skadiboy

ehehehe kana ba... XD

----------


## tackielarla

I disagree...

----------


## ronzenajes

Disagree. Just wait for the right time (after wedding) aron excitement.heheh.

----------


## teomargulbin

in the sight of GOD it is fornication ...makita jud ta ani sa hell...thanks na lang kay naay grace...
in the sight of man "morally" in our culture uwaw jud kaayo dili paman gud kaayo ka liberated pareha sa mga western country like US and etc....
and legally arkanse jud kay walay insurance nya wala pa juy permit para oink! oink! diba basta walay permit illegal?.....
mentally sad maghatag lang ni siya ug guilt sa imo kaugalingon ug sa imo future partner makadaot

----------


## svdz

disagree.. :Smiley:

----------


## roybrian69

hahaha...funny man diay ni nga thread karn pako ka realize, daghan man diay bata diri.*peace*..  :Tongue: 
i totally AGREE...no matter how u hold it mabuhian ghapon na... 
me am just being true to my self...hehehe
honestay ta oi...

----------


## rambutan

di ko against, di ko pro.. 

it's a matter of choice..

kung nahan kag lami, hala cge, bilangkad... 


yaw pag mahay.. 
that will test if ur responsible enough..

----------


## leo_trams

just go with the flow! and be SAFE!

----------


## vicente1

disagree.. sad to say la ni nku nabuhat kay ni agree jud ko.. hehe do it responsibly lang..

----------


## KABAW

ang mga mo disagree.. mga batig nawng.. wa pa siguro mo kasuway kay disagree man mo.. ahehehe

----------


## leo_trams

it starts with a kiss...then torrid kiss...then necking ang petting...then heavy necking ang petting...then...all the way na.

lisod pugngan if both are in heat.
ilabi na if either one is well adept on turning on the buttons...zeroing on to the erogenous zones of the human body....kapugngan pa ang baha nungka ang biga gyud!

mao nga just go with the flow...ENJOY *** and BE SAFE!

----------


## arkdave1984

hala kalami ana oi haha

----------


## princezzz_pucca

im a bit more open-minded now...so...agree...  -- but those who are doing it should just be responsible enough

----------


## korosukun

disagree...

i have lot of experiences in pre-marital *** before...

"I lived my life in blindness... but now im found"

----------


## ChaosOrb

if you feel that mao na jud ni ug dili na jud mabuwag! Kung madala pa ug pugong, pug-ngan lng sa, kung dili na, na hala. This is it, pansit!

----------


## Jill_1907

disagree...

----------


## toushiro

Disagree jud ko ana pero kung nahitabo na, wala na  mabuhat.
basta safe lang always.

----------


## maerkz

kinsa diay wala ka sulay og PMS unless naa ka bukid puyo reality check basta safe gyd dapat

----------


## shandrea marie

dont forget to bring your condoms.. para safe

----------


## jycl2

it depends

----------


## leo_trams

enjoy ***!

at least samtang sayo pa, kahibalo na ka sa stamina ug endurance sa imo partner.

----------


## chipper_buy

agree,,,,period...

----------


## waterboy0911

Kamo Ba Ngano Man Mo Mo Ingon Man Mo Sa Right Time And Right Partner?? Pag Unsa Ninyo Pag Assure Nga Mao Na Gyud Na Sila.. Aber!!

----------


## Hellblazer 2.1

definitely agree. ('c',)

----------


## Hellblazer 2.1

dapat i-roadtest na ninyo inyong mga partners. hehehe.

----------


## r3roble

> dapat i-roadtest na ninyo inyong mga partners. hehehe.


caution: drive carefully, slippery when wet...

----------


## mikogerald

I agree. its a test to make you a better husband/wife in the future.

----------


## waterboy0911

hmmm murag na get use naman ta ani.. heheheh lol bow!!

----------


## kRizzY_aMAtZ

++ agRee kO .. Lai mAgbuOt !!!!

----------


## i.hide.you.seek

agree ko ani. puslan man mkig hilawas ka....sa tao nlang nga imo gi higugma ois, 
di lang pod sa bsakn kinsa lang. mas indot mana if sa tao jud nga gi higugma jud nimo.
be responsible lang sad jud sa outcomes.
ana man sila...

mypa ang baha ma pugngan ang vega di jud, nyehehehe,

my 2 cents.

----------


## erloy

disagree if your not yet mature...... but if you think its ok and you find the ryt guy/girl why not....

----------


## tamxy

strongly disagree :Smiley:

----------


## chipper_buy

strongly agree.....

----------


## grlnxtdor16

ok raman na as long as ur mature enough to handle it unsa man gae ang consequences sa imong actions. just be safe! ayaw pagpataka kai magka sakit ka ana! tomas!

----------


## cutie_petch

heheheh. no comment.hehe

pd agree pd disagree

----------


## skylarkris

disagree gyud ko ani..

----------


## sweetie_laur

you wont go to hell if you did.

^_^

----------


## yadah

Just simply, totally DISAGREE!!!

----------


## sweetut

I disagree  :Smiley:   Because I know I will be the one making the big decision if something berserk comes out of the act, I would rather not do it.  It won't be the guy's problem, but mine in the end.

----------


## shogunfreak

sakto man tanan inyo tubag..puros valid inyo reasons..pero ang consequences lng jud maoy tukion. kung responsable ka mubuhat..aw..go! go! go!

----------


## rishee

as long as way hilakay ug walay mahayay in the end... kamo bahala!

----------


## unfamous

sa ma gilokan lng.. hehehe agree ta oi. :evil:

----------


## rdyteves

hope to snag a virgin bride ghapon but if di aw wa'y swerte... ana mn jud na ang lyf we'd have to settle to whatever  is given to us

----------


## Baeybe_Bryce

depends sa girl..no force applied...but if ask..y not if she says yes to me...just make sure lang dat if i got her pregnant am ready to take my stand and responsibility..

----------


## Nammies

Virgin pa ko, ako giandam ako pagkalalaki para sa adlaw sa among kasal sa akong maasawa  :Tongue:

----------


## adrianvill

**** with responsibility.* .thats all we need

----------


## Soul Doctor

Problema sa ***--- makaaddict!
So kung suway kag premarital ***, isip babaye, dili na ka makahunahuna sa sakto nga desisyon.
Dili na makigbuwag ang babaye bisan jerk ang lalaki kay ma-addict na man siya sa ***.

Mao ni kasagaran nahitabo, 
bahalag walay trabaho nga klaro larga gihapon sa premarital ***, addict na man.
resulta- buntis, kasal, antos-- suwa buwad.
Kay gituyuan man ang premarital ***.
Usab pa mo? Nganong ni-ENTER?

----------


## aylen

@soul doctor
Kaluoy sad anang suwa na buwad uy!
bitaw,nowadays, tiyan na lay giagad. Wala na ng mga ulaw-ulaw.

----------


## makathy

just practice safe ***..

don't put yourself into situations if you don't know what you're doing..

and if you make a mistake.. own up to it..  :grin:

----------


## Elschulzoo

pre marital *** is ok...if you do it safe guys.  :Cheesy:  PROTECT!!!!!! dont mind the church rules...if feeling jud ninyo nga makig *** then go for it.basta safe *** lang jud.

----------


## leo_trams

> Problema sa ***--- makaaddict!
> So kung suway kag premarital ***, isip babaye, dili na ka makahunahuna sa sakto nga desisyon.
> Dili na makigbuwag ang babaye bisan jerk ang lalaki kay ma-addict na man siya sa ***.


unsa pud diay kung isip lalake?

Lami gyud na ang *** wui!
mao ra nay buhat nga dili gyud ka maka pangagda while on it!
once tasted always wanted!

so ENJOY and be SAFE!

----------


## asinine

> ....Usab pa mo? Nganong ni-ENTER?


ok ra man basta walay basulay. pero klaro lang na pagkastorya, wala KAANTOS ang mga nakigPMS.

----------


## ssr357

for men agree, for women disagree

----------


## rdyteves

if you can sleep together for 1 night without undressing yourselves and you just talk all night then that is love...

----------


## justincharles16

agree ko jan!! just practice SAFE s3x!!

----------


## skadiboy

nice au mog comment dah eheheh XD

----------


## charmie

disagree....

----------


## xtine314

it's both a decision and a risk. as long as you're sure you won't regret doing it in the first place. 

so...why not? ^_^


AGREE!

----------


## smooth

disagree pero lisod tumanon  :Wink:

----------


## HottieMomi

i do agree with PMS. theres nothing wrong with it.
im just glad i did do with with my ex kay if not.. 
then d jud ko makahibalo na we are not compatible sexually.
what if married na mi usa pa mi nakahibaw... 
what will happen to us? stuck.

so.. ala jud na prob and PMS. just practice safe ***.

----------


## JSL

i disagree gyud

----------


## p0knat

ok ra na pre *** peo knahanglan aware ka ug walay basulay sa katapusan...mao safe *** jud

----------


## Malic

Disagree.

Mas daghang disadvantages than advantages.

----------


## bachelle1130

hmm... depende if naa namo sa right age...

----------


## HottieMomi

mao sad. as much as possible make sure na kaya ninyo panindigan inyo mistake just in case lang.
lisud na... heheheheheh

----------


## blueleigh25

no comment.. heheh

----------


## topaz

depende na ninyo, oi..
i mean if your responsible enough to do it, then by all means. 
provided you are aware of the consequences and that you are prepared for it. =)

----------


## skadiboy

btaw sad.... mo depende rana.. kong responsible sad mo...

----------


## tamxy

Disagree? :Tongue:

----------


## FISHPEN

pm me if ganahan mo hahahah joke....try to think bout it lang gyud a million times para sure na di ka mag mahay sa imung buhaton.. kay kabalo naka ug mo buto si manoy.. buhay kang bata ka.. tsk tsk tsk

----------


## 7DMM

just be responsible with choices.

----------


## florascent

depende rana... kung conservative ka which is very rare na lang jud... but sa uban na usahay yabag ang huna2x, mas maayo daw para mabaw-an nimo f active kaba jud o di... its your choice...


/wave

----------


## bachelle1130

> no comment.. heheh


 
saba dinha! hehe..  :Tongue:

----------


## carzkie

> Disagree. Just wait for the right time (after wedding) aron excitement.heheh.


nya if ever mg w8 tuod ka sa ryt tym (wedding) dn wat if ang partner d kau kamao moda,,,,whehehehe

----------


## onlyvic

no matter how much we disagree, reality cant hide it from us... it's happening.. what we can do is be more responsible...

----------


## juleskiboi

> no matter how much we disagree, reality cant hide it from us... it's happening.. what we can do is be more responsible...


exactly!! we dont know for sure gani if some nga ni DISAGREE have actually done it...let's just be responsible...don't be TIRA-PASAGAD... :Smiley:  :Smiley:

----------


## samurai-xyz

it depends upon the situation...wehhehe
basta put in mind na naa sa inyong vocabulary ang word na responsible and you are ready to face the consequences of your actions..payts nah...

----------


## see_rxe

" The greatest sin of this generation is losing the sense of sins. "

- Pope Benedict XVI

----------


## tsoyko_08

> *disagree woi! kahadLok ana oi! :0*


ka o eh bya.,...

----------


## Carte Blanche

*Depende sa sabot..



Pero disagree ko ani even mao na ni uso rn sa youngsters.*

----------


## lima_sierra

its a personal choice...agree ko ana...as long as be responsible sa outcome...be safe too...educate yourself, ignorance is not an excuse...

----------


## skadiboy

ehehhe mas maau man dyd kong dis [pero d man sad malikayan

----------


## dhongskee

di ko agree....kay di pa man sealed inyo relationship...what if di kamo magkadayon, unfair diba esp. kon mabuntis ang girl

----------


## babyred86

what if di jd magka daun?.. at least u've shared a part of ur lives dba.. mao na gi ingon nako..

pero i have to say nga mu disagree jud ko..
daghan kaau ug pressures sa mga youngsters krn to engage in such immoral act..
(mura sd qg di yangster bah..)..

but the saddest thing is when you walk.. or go malling.. or whatever.. and u see ur friend na ni burot na ang tummy.. and all u cud say is muzta nka?.. and looking to that burot with a frowning or whatever you call face..
*the damage has been done..

----------


## dhongskee

> what if di jd magka daun?.. at least u've shared a part of ur lives dba.. mao na gi ingon nako..
> 
> pero i have to say nga mu disagree jud ko..
> daghan kaau ug pressures sa mga youngsters krn to engage in such immoral act..
> (mura sd qg di yangster bah..)..
> 
> but the saddest thing is when you walk.. or go malling.. or whatever.. and u see ur friend na ni burot na ang tummy.. and all u cud say is muzta nka?.. and looking to that burot with a frowning or whatever you call face..
> *the damage has been done..


lisod jud na miss, say for instance mabuntis ang girl, unsa na man ang mahitabo sa baby....naay innocent lives ba nga mo suffer, so mas maayo di lng sa jud.

----------


## babyred86

thats exactly what i'm saying..

u shud read it again...

i mean.. daghan ug pressures gani na mka like push the *new generation* to do such stuffs
and some might not be able to handle the pressure and eventually give in...

----------


## over[s]eer

if you are responsible enough and have enough stable income to support your would be family in case makabuntis, yes, I'd say go ahead... 

Kung dili, sariling sikap lng sa =))

----------


## Mald|3Ta

As long as your responsible enough and know what you are doing then pre-marital *** is not an issue. However, it should be done with love para mas nice, not only because you feel like doing it.

----------


## am_believer24

disagree! mawala jud akong respect sa mga tawo nga magbuhat ani..

----------


## emow

i don't agree in pre-marital ***, with or without love... no question that there is a sense of responsibility gyud ifever magbunga ang ***. you are compelled sa bago na responsibildad... but it doesn't mean that being responsible justifies pre marital ***...  be it our catholic faith, *** without marriage is simply saying " i give you my body but not myself..." since your relationship with each other is not yet sealed... but *** in marriage is saying " i love you and give myself to you..."

----------


## tessai

i have nothing against premarital ***. so long as you know what you are getting into and is ready to face the consequences, that's fine.

----------


## exzil718

agree...all of us know that *** is one of the important factor in a marriage...dili man ka maka balo kung unsa jud imong sexual preference until you have tried it...basta lang the couple doing pre-marital *** should be responsible for whatever ang outcome...
=)

----------


## xtn

agree... as long as there is love & commitment.  those are the most important things.

----------


## markepogi

*AGREE* ...... kaayo....

----------


## slicedbackhand

disagree kaayo..

----------


## zney25

its you're personal choice...as long as you know what you're doing.....i have nothing against this....

----------


## mitashen

agree!!!  :Cheesy:

----------


## Mald|3Ta

mag depende sa feelings and sa partner

for me payts ra na  bsta love nimo and d ka magmahay sa ulahi


safe *** lang  :Smiley:

----------


## -shinobi-

safe lang jud. dapat responsable mo sa inyo gibuhat. yaw jud anang buntis kay na, ang bata magsuffer

----------


## PGM_301

agree kaayo oi...naunsa...huna2xa unsa ka boring kung walay ***?....hehe

----------


## captstar

mga girls and guys, love cant exist without *** but *** can exist without love...actually, it depends on the person r jud but for me ok ra nako na *** before marriage. la sad ko paki kng makauyab ko og d virgin kay mayg ang iyang virginity ra ako gipanguyaban dba? im really after the RELATIONSHIP between us...the symbiosis that we would share as lovers not puro *** lang...*** is just a itsy bitsy part of a relationship and it also has its own limits.

----------


## maerkz

as long as love is there *** is 10x sweeter

----------


## Ques

*agree... i gotta try this jud cguru....*

----------


## rAnzter

I don't know.. it depends on the girl..... we can't force whats not destined.... togsh....

----------


## rishee

OT: ranzter... na unsa man mo ganiha? hehehee... wakwak.. hapit nako d ma drawing.. ehehe
gi hatud nimo si reginakrys? hehe..

----------


## ceden_yu143

hmmmmmmm...dghana ngd sa ni OK ani sah...ngpasabot nga dawat njd diay ni nga trend nga ing.ani...even though wala pamo na minyo as long as kabaw mo sa inyong g.buhat kay no probs...

----------


## gerard

cento porcento!!!

----------


## mikky

PMS has never and will never be right

----------


## lady_driver

agree...  :Cheesy:

----------


## -CL-

..DiSagrEe sA kO rOn, tOinx!

----------


## r3roble

disagree pud ko kay parent naman ko... he he...

----------


## al1974

There is a saying to that-
If you can not be good then at least be safe. If you can't be safe then be good.

In other words, if you can not avoid it, then be safe (contraceptives, etc.)
if you can't be safe, then be good or don't do it.

----------


## JSL

not agree...

----------


## klemzhou

I agree with this. But as long as both parties are responsible enough to do this.   :Smiley:

----------


## seth_vincent

agree ko ani..

----------


## jimmy128

i totally discourage it... im not engaging into it myself.. i have a strong sense of morality and im reserving myself for my future wife... 

+ i dont wanna live with STD or aids.. *note : condoms dont protect against AIDS

----------


## lordraven

ako ambot lang.. agree ko.. pero wla man nay problem...ky nganu lagi... sa mga istorya nga sa una atong mga lolo mag minyo ug daghan nya.. inig ka tigulang ma proud pa ang mga apuhan inig ka istorya sa lolo,,kalibog..  pero agree jud ko,,

----------


## babytash

OA kau mu tanan. pa as if pa jd. depende na kung kinsa imo partner. basta lang sure lng ka about sa imo partner.

----------


## klemzhou

> OA kau mu tanan. pa as if pa jd. depende na kung kinsa imo partner. basta lang sure lng ka about sa imo partner.


I totally agree with you.  :Smiley:  no further explanation nlng ko.. hehehe  :Smiley:

----------


## nortz

spiritually speaking..... "disagree"... but physically  "agree" hehehe..

----------


## Jacqueline

I don't even think there are virgins here pa...  people do it.  But I still think it's best to wait for marriage to be doing it.  But then again, you will never know coz you've given it up already.

----------


## emjay23

well, i guess if your ready to face the consequences of your acts. then why not?  :Smiley:

----------


## PUGAK

same here..dis agree even im a man.. hehe

----------


## madmike

the question is

" are we good? " heheheh

----------


## giannitech

man up and be responsible of your actions!

----------


## reginakrys

depende man na sa mgpartner oi.. kung sure jud mo na kaya ninyo ang possible consequences.. edi go..

----------


## marshie

morally speaking jud.. im disagree! pero now a days,gakahitabo namn jud ni. just be reponsible enuf and i agree to safe ***.. choose who u r dealing with.. para way mahaya..

----------


## snowflakes23

disagree..
better do make-outs rather than ***.

----------


## j_dan87

disagree pd q..kai bad nah...pro na ka try nku....hehe...:o:o

----------


## Verst Eltone

Disagree!!!

----------


## heycroc

To say I disagree is idealistic and its good, it would be nice if all are like that or has the same line of thinking, unfortunately the real world does not live in idealism and humans as we are fall into temptations otherwise we woulde be gods if we dont. *** is a prize of love and it just comes naturally between two loving pair. *** becomes malicious if its done for the sake of fun. Guys and gals please do remember that a successfull marriage is also rooted in passion. If your not sexually compatible with your partner, then that is already a ground for annulment and divorce.......would you rather sacrifice a marriage for a rather idealistic conviction?......I wont. Mao nga i test drive gyud nimu, dli palang ka kauyun sa shifting fo gears.....lkk (luoy kaau ka)

----------


## peewee_toot

ok ra mn na as long as mgpa kasal jd mo in the future. at least gamay2x nlng mo og sin ana ba. :Smiley:

----------


## Siobhan

mao sd ok nalng sauns...pero sad kaau if imo partner kay dili nimo madaun.................

----------


## joshbonz

premarital ***.. is ok for me.. as long as you both know how to get out of it..

kay gsudlan man jud ninyo, kabaw pud mo mupagawas...

----------


## captstar

if done with the right motive, im on it...

----------


## ta3

Para nako disagree, labi na naa nkay anak nga baye...Dapat jd kasado para sigurado.  :Cheesy:

----------


## mejie

agree, bisag mo ingon paka nga disagree, wa na man kay mahimo ug naa na na...

----------


## oOmUnKyOo

i'm into it but disagree ko kay i know bad na...

----------


## rheytaz

There is nothing wrong with pre-marital *** as long as this is done by two mature adults who both know how to deal with whatever consequence that is brought about by such act. Just be responsible, practice safe ***. And stick to one partner... its necessary man gud for couples to try it out before getting married kay what if you are not capable in bed, what will happen to your marriage? D ba?   :Smiley:

----------


## Ichigo97

AGREE if both of you love each other and of legal age and financially capable.  :Smiley:  And also willing to take responsibility for the actions done. 

DISAGREE if both of you are not matured and not ready to take responsibilities... 

But always remember to practice safe S#@  :Smiley:

----------


## spyke14

disagree.... think for the future!!!  :Cheesy:

----------


## zenred

DISAGREE!........... kay unsaon nalang kung mag ka anak ko, iya generation! hayz ok lang kung lalake ako anak pero kung babae. unsaon nalang! mao disagree ko!

----------


## Vortex_xxx

agree ko sauna nga single pako...
pero karon minyo nako den girl pa jud ako anak DISAGREE NAKO...hehehe...

----------


## zagaboI

agree gihapon ko.. ang ako lng jud iimphasize kay PLEASE USE PROTECTION. not only to protect the girl from being pregnant but also for health reasons..

----------


## j_dan87

disagree jd ko ani coz it's a sin jd...bt i'm into it...dli man jd mapugngan f naa njud dha gd...dn u luv each other pa jd.... :Sad:

----------


## cuteCandy

no.... as long as i can hold it.. dli ko hehhe

----------


## ashmae_01

ok rna kysa mg drugs hehe
bt stil its a mortal sin

----------


## junmagz

masarap ang bawal......

----------


## ^Dinna^

depende sa person. kung kaya niya ang consequences after na niya buhaton, ok. if not, ayaw.

----------


## din428

hmmm. i had a survey ani sa among OJTs nyaks! most that are at younger age mo disagree.. but pg ask nako sa mga 20+ mo agree nmn.. nyahahaah....

i disagree with this coz dli mn jud dpat but sad to admit count me guilty....

----------


## din428

hmmm.. sa tanang uso kini maoy pinka critical yet pinka ginabuhat.. huh! tawo! huh! life!

----------


## junmagz

@DIN428.... Hahahahaha.. mao nay nagpaguilty nimo brad kana u kyog sa u avatar??
Ok ra cute man sad, lay kaluha ana?? nyahahahaha...

----------


## 13thProphet

Your life, your choice.

----------


## awlandyan

juz go with the flow.... hehe

----------


## din428

> @DIN428.... Hahahahaha.. mao nay nagpaguilty nimo brad kana u kyog sa u avatar??
> Ok ra cute man sad, lay kaluha ana?? nyahahahaha...



si din428 kanang baye oi.. baye ko oi dli ko brad.. kanang laki diha Xmen na.. pero mao nay ng pa guilty nko. nyahahaha!!!!!!

----------


## gabriellerace

> di ko ana oi kay kasab-an nya ko..


kasab-an dyod ka ug manabi ka sa imong mama....

depende rana nyo duha kung magkasinabot mo ana andam sa tanan mahitabo....

----------


## cool_guy

bsta be mature enough pra dli magmahay sa katapusan...

----------


## devil@plax

disagree oe...bawal bya na sa balaod sa church nd bsan sa tao...sacred bya na nga thingy....

----------


## junmagz

> si din428 kanang baye oi.. baye ko oi dli ko brad.. kanang laki diha Xmen na.. pero mao nay ng pa guilty nko. nyahahaha!!!!!!


>>>> hi din...
guilty jud d i ka niya?? 
y man??
mmm........
hihihhi

----------


## junmagz

> disagree oe...bawal bya na sa balaod sa church nd bsan sa tao...sacred bya na nga thingy....


>>>>>>> very good plax..... sakto jud ka dah!!
kabuotan jud nimo...
plus 5 ka!!!

----------


## sweetsmile

Disagree...

----------


## scope_hunting

> To all members out there what are your opinions regarding this topic.


as long as i have condoms hehehehe...  and be responsible with the outcome of what u did.. if ma buntis dili ipakuha and dili mag tago tago..

----------


## janclaudette

agree... :Smiley:  enough said...

----------


## gshukaku

agree kay mao ampay...

----------


## din428

it's a matter of choice.... whatever be the consequenceS of your action then face it.... 

ako?..hmmmm.. im already facing my consequences...  regrets? YES!   :Sad:

----------


## junmagz

yes.. life is just a choice....

----------


## michzy

if am a teen, of course ingon ko "no to premarital ***," i will disagree. I don't know pero mao mana ang gituldo sa atoa and gisulti sa simbahah. As you grow older, things change and if you're in love you can do things which you never had done before.. So, it depends on the person who believe on it.

----------


## michzy

For me, it depends and who apply it. Kay before typical teens will say no and disagree because they are afraid.... but when they grow older, things change and if you;re in love , you can do things that you had never thought you can do it. Everybody has always a reason for everything.

----------


## ninzska21

well.. before maria clara man tah.

karon.. grabeh na kaayo.

DID YOU KNOW: 3,000 + na ang scandals circulating the web.! asa mo ana.!

----------


## rockford_fosgate09

agree......

----------


## mai138

well, disagree jud...as parents we should strongly instill in the minds of our children that it isnt a christian act...esp nowadays nga liberated na kaau ang mga teens oi..ug grabeh ang influence...

----------


## ei

kung sa teenager pa ko, okay ra au ni nko.. pero probably if naa na ko anak, dli ko musugot mag ani ani akong anak oi! unsaon nlng...

----------


## demonyito

Agree!
sexual compatibility is also important in a relationship!

----------


## devil@plax

disagree........premarital *** is a forbidden doing of an unmarriaged couple....it is clearly stated in the bible....but the youth today is very much associated with this stuff which leads to early pregnancy and abortion................sad thing to know............ :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## only_on3

agree.!
anha nimo mahibal-an kung maayo ba mudala imong future partner for life..;p
so dli nka mangita og lain kay hanas man imo pakner..nyahaha..
ofcourse naa na dra ang love.

practice safe ***.

----------


## jenskie23

whatever floats your boat wui..if you wanna do it..Go..if not..aw di lang pud...

----------


## ahyango

ingon sila "its not premarital *** if you dont plan on marrying that person" raba daw.. hehehehe!

----------


## dmelsie

> ingon sila "its not premarital *** if you dont plan on marrying that person" raba daw.. hehehehe!


hahahah kani mao gyud sako ni da......
define marriage first?
diba marriage is when 2 become 1?
how can 2 become 1 if dili ma connect?
this issue concerns mainly on religious aspect, as what our religion said bawal gyud ni.....
pero tracing way back history what is marriage man gyud?
during the BC era erehis pa tanan taw ga pares pares naman to dba wala sad sila bendisyon kay wala pa lage relihiyon.......saon
PMS kay diba nag *** before nag marriage...... so naa gyud plan mag minyo ang mag partner pero saon mani ron ato mga teens mag her her man maski wala plano mag min u so dili pms na ilaha hehehehe

----------


## dmelsie

pasingit lang gamay 
nay namatay madre og prostitute nagkita sila sa langit.......
madre: sir pedro ask lang ko ba kana siya oh makasasala man kaau na siya sa dha pa kalibutan
           bisag kinsa laki ana na langit man lage?
Pedro: nagbasol man siya og kinasingkasing nag hinolsol sa iya mga sala
madre: na if maohon pa lang na mitalaw nalang pod noon ta ko dah....

hehehehe
so therefore who knows if mag PMS ma imperno gyud diba think of it daw bi

----------


## The Good$!!!

Heck, I'm doing it...

I love it! I love my girl coz she's so hot... How the hell could I resist...^^

----------


## devil@plax

what the heckl.............................awtzzzzz.

----------


## alig-igX

Disagree!

*** should be done after marriage for the purpose of procreation.

----------


## Vortex_xxx

disagree ko...

pero mao na ako ginabuhat sauna...wahehehehe...

----------


## beachbutton

disagree..its really wrong even if nowadays media is telling us its okay to have *** before marriage. 
although almost, if not, all of my couple friends got married or live together coz they got pregnant first. so practically speaking, be responsible. and be prepared to take the consequences of your actions.  :Cheesy:

----------


## scope_hunting

Agree as long as you know what you're into and responsible enough for the out come and dont ever forget to bring condom wahehehehe.

safe *** always. lisod na ang panahon.

----------


## din428

hmmm... an officemates told me yesterday... "dli rmn daw na pre marital *** basta the persons involved are not planning to get married after all" hmmmmm.... nice excuse but still doesn't work....'

----------


## clydermansfriend

> To all members out there what are your opinions regarding this topic.


 for me .... oi lami man gud na 
 A G R E E nalang ko...

----------


## giuboy

Disagree pero kung horny ang girl i AGREE.

----------


## anirhtakzdap

==ssssshhhhhh..hhehehehehehehee..

----------


## demonyito

Agree basta naay mutual agreement! hehe

----------


## inchit

AGREE if you are both responsible enough to take consequences and both have mutual feelings and still have respect on each other.. DISAGREE if you are only doing it for fun...

----------


## geff_chang

OK ra man ko ani.  :Cheesy:

----------


## elmariachi

ok kau!..up

----------


## papart'z

disagree...pero na buhat man...

----------


## din428

> I dont mind oi!
> 
> pero i should be the first on my wife.  Toink!


that wat makes things unfair .. ok ra ka nga mkig contact sa ubang girls,,, yet ang ending mamili ug sila maka una.. huh! dont u think ang girl gusto pud ug sila una?

----------


## nirdle_phogi

> OK ra man ko ani.



haha. dili na kadudahan ni.. awa lang iya avatar..




> *geff_chang*
> Junior Member

----------


## jrconde

agree nlng.

----------


## franz_fry

Those ppl who agreed.....it only means they've tried it....(Im just guessing!)

----------


## freudz

this is so passe....

----------


## xinevirtucio

you think u can handle it?agree...

doubts?disagree....

lami na...lami jd...kung masipyat paet....^^

----------


## cottonmouth

110% agree. Who says it's bad? The Bible didn't..

Play it safe though.

----------


## pinkavaya

i agree. if the person doing it is mature and responsible enough to do it and not just because hinubog lang..
hihihih

----------


## joshua_loquias

i disagree....but its hard to resist the temptations

----------


## chaowix

i disagree with this one. mao gyud ning challenge sa atong tanan is kaya ba  :Smiley:

----------


## francegreat

dis agree coz mao baya ne hinungdan sa manag asawa na nagcge na ug buhat sa wala pa cla magpakasay!
ang2x mapul an naman!
ngita na sad laen!!
diba!

----------


## umbrella-eh-eh

Seriously lang, di ko gusto mo-enter ani ako daughter inig dako niya.
The question is, can we/I stop this?

----------


## gdy327

> Seriously lang, di ko gusto mo-enter ani ako daughter inig dako niya.
> The question is, can we/I stop this?


di na jud na xa ma stop..
you can do your best to prevent it from happning but you cant follow her forever...
just explain for her the possibilities, open up to her someday....
teach her the safe way... dba, prevention is better than cure? (not literally)

----------


## xxvvxx01

> for me it depends on the person unsa jud iya POV about it. kai when u limit someone mangud mangita jud na ug paagi ba nga makuha iya gusto.. 
> 
> para nako ok raman ang premarital-*** as long as ready ka to face the consequences of your actions ba.


100% agree

----------


## devil@plax

disagree pko ani karon..?maybe n the future kay dle nah.?hehehe

----------


## CASHFLOW

agreeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## tallthel

ok ra na..be responsible lng sa imong actions....

----------


## harvz86

disagree jud, pero unsaon di man ma pugngan.

----------


## ditto_cheeky

ok ra para nko.. pero be ready to face whatever consequences nga mo arise sa actions nga gibuhat

----------


## mikoi23

40% agree
60% disagree

----------


## tazman_cris

agree jud mo tanan kasagaran ngbuhat ani ron panahona.. usa nku ana..

ayaw lng sad og tire dili ka ganahan sa imo partner.. lisod na.. masipyat.

----------


## kiekim

if you're both ready in all aspects kay you'll be responsible what may be the outcome of your actions....

----------


## hunt99

for me disagree ko pero sa mga mo agree kana goro andam na og naka dawat nana sila onsy mahitabo

----------


## scope_hunting

Agree if responsible ka sa imong actions and outcome and not just in words..
og dili ka responsible ayaw buhata..
or kung imong buhaton.. gamit og frenzy and the likes  :Cheesy:

----------


## sweet_joan

for me, It depends...as long as ur ready to face all the consequences.....
But if dli njud gani mada.......Cge go jud daun...hehehehe  :Smiley:  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## McLaren24

agree...kay lisud na ang life karon...

----------


## sir_shrek

ds-agree...

----------


## YJOB

*disagree ko ana, hugot kaayo akong baruganan.
pero kung naa na gani sa atubangan aw agree na lang, saon ta man.*

----------


## DeathFox

What if mabuntis ka... then when 7-10 yrs old na ang imung anak. You will be murdered. Mu.agree paba ka na u ruined a child's future >_>

----------


## pizzaburger101

strongly disagree.

----------


## vortex

bitaw sakto jud...

ASAP may uso ron (As Long As Positive) aw minyoan...... buwan lay agdon gud, buwan sa TIYAN bah...  :Thumbs Up:   :Cheesy:  




> for me, It depends...as long as ur ready to face all the consequences.....
> But if dli njud gani mada.......Cge go jud daun...hehehehe

----------


## zagaboI

okay ra man jud ni... jus be responsible sa im omga gipangbuhat, use protection or unsa pa diha. and if naay resulta, ayaw dagani kay nagpalami man mo.

----------


## sandsss

Agree. As long as you're perfectly aware of what you're doing, and looking back, you don't regret it.

----------


## japmode

i disagree bahin aning butanga

----------


## leo_trams

ok ra ni....
laliman uroy ka nga sa uyab pa dili gyud manghilabut ang lalaki, lipay si babaye kay buotan kaayo si lalaki.
asus, at the age of 40, si babaye kay ni batan-on man, aw discovered that she is a woman...
mo demand na man sa iya bana.
unya ang bana kay dili man gyud kay mao diay to gyud diay prob sa uyab pa sila...dili diay kaayo isog ang iyaha...hehehe
karon si babaye kay mangita na ug isog! kanang mosukol niya! hahahaha

so, ok ra gyud ning PMS para masukod if tinuod ba gyud nga lalaki imo partner or basin dili mogahi ang iyaha....hahahaha
unya once tasted always wanted man...so magsige na mo ug tilaw-tilaw...hahahaha




.

----------


## babygin2005

disagree ko..because of the following reasons: opinion lang ha... :smiley: 

1. it's a sin in the eyes of God
2. its putting the girl's reputation at risk in the face of the society--> mabuntis pa lng..then, dako na tiyan ig kasal...sumsuman jud sa libak, pero hinoon, passing raman sad ng libak, pero ma-topic jud ka mga 1 year guro...hihihi
3. kasagaran sa mga laki ( wala ko ni generalize ha), ganahan maka asawa ug virgin, then what if, dili ma husband ang naka una nimu...faets!!..ma-clingy naka sa laki, ikaw nay mugukod...samut ka guol sa life...
4. ang tendency kung mabuwagan ang girl sa boy, magpa ngita na ang girl..kay ingun sila, once tasted always wanted, then mapasa2x na ang girl...another problem na naman...well, ang uban mangita na lang ug amerkano or DOM...
5. well, depende guro sa girl uy, kay kung ako muhimo ani, murag dili man ko ka "all-out uy"...naa juy guilt feeling...in short, fake ang emotions...
6. dili gusto akong mama ug papa ani...hihihi

tank chu!!  :wink:

----------


## hunt99

> disagree ko..because of the following reasons: opinion lang ha...
> 
> 1. it's a sin in the eyes of God
> 2. its putting the girl's reputation at risk in the face of the society--> mabuntis pa lng..then, dako na tiyan ig kasal...sumsuman jud sa libak, pero hinoon, passing raman sad ng libak, pero ma-topic jud ka mga 1 year guro...hihihi
> 3. kasagaran sa mga laki ( wala ko ni generalize ha), ganahan maka asawa ug virgin, then what if, dili ma husband ang naka una nimu...faets!!..ma-clingy naka sa laki, ikaw nay mugukod...samut ka guol sa life...
> 4. ang tendency kung mabuwagan ang girl sa boy, magpa ngita na ang girl..kay ingun sila, once tasted always wanted, then mapasa2x na ang girl...another problem na naman...well, ang uban mangita na lang ug amerkano or DOM...
> 5. well, depende guro sa girl uy, kay kung ako muhimo ani, murag dili man ko ka "all-out uy"...naa juy guilt feeling...in short, fake ang emotions...
> 6. dili gusto akong mama ug papa ani...hihihi
> 
> tank chu!!


sakto gyud sis onyan ab uhaton kung minyo na

----------


## isaac95

agree.... depende sa both partners......

----------


## eghatch

it depends on both of you..

----------


## thinKingMan

same with almost everybody, if both players agree, then why not :Smiley:  just be responsible, lisod na bya ron :Smiley:

----------


## jeremiahjay

disagree. because first it's a sin, second the consequence is not just physical, it consumes the whole person.

abstain gani mo di ba peaceful imo huna2. makita nimo ang difference.

----------


## bluebelle

hmmm...it depends...case to case basis na xa...

----------


## joshbonz

agree! definitely.. it's the thoughts that counts after...

----------


## joem22

agree basta safe *** lang jud. daghan naman gud nagpractice ani..

----------


## champ_alonso

ok ra man..basta reponsible mong duha sa inyong gibuhat..

kay..for every action,there's always a reaction..hehe

----------


## Weena

okay ra ni. lol.

----------


## L1Technician

I beg to agree lol

----------


## joeyx2000

pwede ra basta dili lang masakspan

----------


## purple haze

> pwede ra basta dili lang masakspan


hehehehe. anha ra masakpan kung mo bunga na.

----------


## tingkoy13

ok rana oi kaysa mag drugs....  :Cheesy:

----------


## owNinZ

safe *** lng jd, strap on d rubber guyz...

----------


## porbidaman

disagree... kung dili ma-agwanta, sul-ob lang ug balloon.

----------


## exotic_mum

depends.......if ready nka, hala bulhotzzz!!!...ug dli fah suksok sa suok...ahehehe

----------


## akoLoloNinja

"Never deny the animal of our nature" so ok ra... nyeheh

----------


## dwardwarbinx

okay ra na basta consensual nya di pamabdos kung di pa ready.

----------


## ashmae_01

disagree jud ko kng pra sa mga tenagers
bt kng naa na stable jobs both nd fel nila ready na cla ug responsibilities well go on...

----------


## rbrallos

*Disagree ko ana* kay maka daot na sa relation sa usa ka minyo.

----------


## lyrrem

> *Disagree ko ana* kay maka daot na sa relation sa usa ka minyo.


aba..aba..well that's a different story..
 :Shocked:

----------


## randzg

agree ko.. just be responsible enough lang..

----------


## necrotic freak

disagree ko! dili ko gusto ug Pre, kay wala nay Pre karon panahuna..  :Smiley:

----------


## dodie

Enjoy while your SKIN is tight  :Smiley:

----------


## dramaturgo

*disagree...christian universally agreed that s*x is a gift from God meant to be shared between a man and a woman within the bonds of matrimony, anything other than that is not His best plan...

what if you had already engaged in pre-marital s*x? Is too late? NO. You can begin a second virginity and maintain purity, yes you will face unique problems but always remember that you will not face them alone because God is able to keep you pure..

i thank you...*

----------


## I am the bo$$

Yaw lng pa maniac bsin bsan kinsa nalng nia imu tuwaron. hehe. asta pigs and boer

----------


## pleeep123

dili jud unta e practice.. pero at this time.. murag tanan naka try na.. hejeje

----------


## RobZ

ka try na man kasagaran sa atoa society today..   as long as safe lang pirmi...  :Wink:

----------


## enkantada

disagreeeeeeeeeeee.........

----------


## mich_pink03

disagree....

----------


## ooopinkgurlooo

disagree.....^_^

----------


## DarkCode

dghan lageh disagree nya d,i to cge na ug buhat.. hehe i thinks dats the reality. naa mn gud mo sugot maoh naa jud mahitabo...

----------


## zzexniwp312

agree for safe ***.... pwaktiz..

----------


## herp_doctor

> disagreeeeeeeeeeee.........


oh yeah.. right..


*** has nothing to do with MARRIAGE.. So as MARRIAGE has nothing to do with ***. 

Yes, i agree to it. The only consolation is that i choose RESPONSIBLE partners to do it with.. Im hands off with psychotic and religious nuts..

----------


## DeathFox

So can I bang all your sisters? o_O

----------


## elatagaw

okay lang, safe s3x

----------


## rts1980

agree ko has long as they practice safe ***...

----------


## elaimakulai

disagree....

----------


## thaDUKE

agree ko now a days murag lisod na kaau pangitaon na walai relationship having pre marital ***

----------


## buy_N_sell

no choice na karn panahona.

----------


## santasantita88

uso nmn kron pnahona..

----------


## xirc

lahi na jud karon

----------


## dalagang_filipina

aq, disagree ko ani, a decade ago,, but now,, gen X na daw,, ok nana woi,, accept lng gud,, anyways,, its ur owm will man,,,
aq btaw,, basol2 at first,, but krn ok nmn,, but make sure ur safe! especially ang other person ky dli pa ready...

----------


## tintoy

agree ko ani...life's too short, lets have fun!  :smiley:

----------


## dareme

_i totally disagree..._ 





> *S** outside of marriage causes damage* in at least two areas: (1) physical consequences, and (2) relational consequences.
> 
> 
>  				The physical consequences are becoming increasingly obvious and increasingly dangerous in today's society. AIDS and other Sexually Transmitted Diseases are frightening realities. “Safe s**” is more accurately described as “reduced risk s**.” The only truly safe *** is abstinence. There is also a very real risk that children could be born — and possibly grow up without two parents. Your actions affect your life, your partner's life, and the lives of your family. They can result in handicapping an innocent baby's life as well. Worst of all the willfull destruction of human life often results from pre-marital s**.)
>  				The relational consequences are just as real, though they may be more difficult to grasp. First, sin always damages a person's relationship with his God. Psalm 66:18 says, "If I had cherished sin in my heart, the Lord would not have listened." Intentional disobedience of God's command to not commit adultery dishonors and displeases God. Conversely, God is pleased when His children choose obedience and self-control instead of the immediacy of pleasure.
> 
> 
>  				Second, relational damage happens between a Christian and those who are watching his life. The sin of adultery (i.e., televangelist scandals) causes a person's friends and even “outsiders” to view the adulterer as less committed to obedience, and more prone to hypocrisy. But a Christian who saves himself or herself in obedience to God wins the respect of those who see his or her life.
>  				*** outside of marriage also damages the relationship between the persons involved. Trust is the main issue here. If two people do not cherish s** enough to wait for a marriage commitment, how can they trust one another for fidelity? Conversely, a man and woman build trust and respect for one another when they both survive the struggles of self-control — each will have the confidence that the other respects them, and cherishes their intimacy.
> ...

----------


## shox123

ahahaha.. agree ko ani kong kama.o lng ka. kai pra d ka ka buntis.. hehehe..
 :Wink:

----------


## dalagang_filipina

> agree ko ani...life's too short, lets have fun!


mao jud tintoy lets have fun nlng jud..
come wat may nlng...

----------


## parts

disagree ko ani oi...kamo ky maau lang au mo mo ingon nga accepted nana karon or wala nata sa ma. clara na era or mga ing.ana or wala ntay mabuhat ky uso nana ron pero i think naa mn tay mabuhat ani coz naa nto ang last say and the final decision...if u do believe in God and in love, S*x can wait....

mura ra btaw na ug kung mag eng eng eng mo sa imo partner outside marriage, mura rapd ug ni palayo mo sa grace ni God and believe me, u dont want to be apart from God's grace...mabalik rjd na ninyo...samot na sa inyong anak..

----------


## NASYO

praktis meyks perpek man

----------


## dalagang_filipina

hala parts sorry.. hehehe.. sila mn gud ingon generation X lage... huhuhuhu

----------


## piloy11

> mao jud tintoy lets have fun nlng jud..
> come wat may nlng...


pag xur mo woi.....


ASA ANG PARTY> Join ko be>> hahahahah

----------


## dalagang_filipina

> pag xur mo woi.....
> 
> 
> ASA ANG PARTY> Join ko be>> hahahahah


piloy11, ala d i ka kabalo :Huh:  naa mn party ang istorya.com.. ehehehhe
kidding!
newz... apil2 ko ani nga topic,, yawat nlng na kakuha ko ug maaung pag tulun-an..  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## piloy11

dalagang_filipina

sakto jud ka. bag o rako ani pero dri rako kakuha ug maaung pulong ug pagtulun an..
maau ni permintihon..
libre man internet sa ofis(pero during break lang ko gamit

----------


## tams7154

Agree, as long as  you're ready to face the consequences and you really loved each other.  Its because its also important that you are both compatible in bed.

----------


## doydi

agree pud ko ani...

----------


## Tamblot

This may sound OT but I think its not about agree or disagree but are you or are you not ready to face the responsibility that comes with it.

In a liberated society, *** is a necessity.  For some conservative societies however, *** is considered sacred.  The society where you below would influence your view of this.

----------


## Talkative101

disagree.....

----------


## winnie

depende ra na ,,,,,,,, DISAGREE JUD KO AN,,,

----------


## Irizarisan

Dis I Agree jud.. aehehehe.. nah practically speaking, just be responsible for what your doing.. 

Don't just post here saying "what shall i do, my gf is pregnant"!! come on, the answer is obvious and be responsible with it.

If you can't bear the responsibility, then better do nothing it all.. 

Mag Sariling Sikap nalang ka.. Getting to know each other with yourself.. hahahahaha..

----------


## winnie

agree ko ani duh,,,,,,,,

----------


## angelcreu

f possible ayaw lng jud.......to keep away from guilt...way problema f that partner mao jud na imo madayon.

----------


## absray

agree! y not? ahehehe

----------


## cxtknight

d jud!!! perteng disagreeha


unsa naman tawn ang mga taw run oe...

----------


## freakyvenus

hehe..kafunny pod ani uii....it depends cguro aw unswa vah...i think tagsa na ron ang wa buhat ani..hehe..peace ninyo...

----------


## esprugodoys

> Dis I Agree jud.. aehehehe.. nah practically speaking, just be responsible for what your doing.. 
> 
> Don't just post here saying "what shall i do, my gf is pregnant"!! come on, the answer is obvious and be responsible with it.
> 
> If you can't bear the responsibility, then better do nothing it all.. 
> 
> Mag Sariling Sikap nalang ka.. Getting to know each other with yourself.. hahahahaha..


well said.. pretty much self explainable n.. just be responsible lng gyd. dats all.

we can never tell when things like this would happen. so di nlng gyd ta mag storya ug patapos. ^_^

----------


## istoryansucks

I think usa nga main factor ani daghan mag praktis Pre-Marital S*x.ang phornographic materials and the use of technology and pirated cd's ug downloadable porn sites.

----------


## istoryansucks

sa ingun pa sa ako bestfriend sa una nga varisty player.collect and select kay kung dli daw ka collect bayot daw ka..grabe kaayo to ka hustler.

----------


## froi

agree..as long as stable na cla.

----------


## ChiiLatte

Kaya nga mai *** education.
But for me, I disagree, the body is not meant for sexual immorality, but for the Lord, and the Lord for the body.

Pero depende naman siguro na kung mature or kasabot naka anang situation. If makipagsex ka, make sure na andam najud ka, la ka kahibalo mabuntisan diay nimo, dako na kaau ng problemaha ^^,
And also, sa wala pa nahilabti, be sure to treasure it.. kai gamay lang kaau hikap.. nah! Sagnga na! LOL xD

----------


## raizene

i agree to d extent dat they know what they are doing.........

----------


## jrvillacortz

agree pud ko ni raizene.. :Smiley:   :Wink:   :Smiley:

----------


## saskee14

*agree.. bsta wala mn pd pugsanaY..*

----------


## matits

agree pud ko. kay kung wa ko nag premarital ***, dili unta ko mabuntis ron. =) 


ok lang bsta dili sad pataka bilangkad mo mga girls!! piliaa inyo laki!  :Smiley:

----------


## khalil

morally disagree but IMO agree hehehehhee

----------


## ace_maranga

pa di di pajud mo oi. nawa kung ma abot lng ang time lagi ninyo, dili jud siguro mo ka pugong kung kamao mo dala inyong partner bisan unsa paka ka inosente. ^_^

----------


## estoyra

k ra bsta willing mong duha...

----------


## leo_trams

basta maayo mo dala ug romansa ang partner...imbes disagree...ma disgrasya gyud!
inig kahuman sa hitabo, magsige na ug hunahuna...ngano nibilangkad man ko adto wui?
pero lami man to wui, nindot usbon... bwihihihi


.

----------


## ace_maranga

> k ra bsta willing mong duha...





> basta maayo mo dala ug romansa ang partner...imbes disagree...ma disgrasya gyud!
> inig kahuman sa hitabo, magsige na ug hunahuna...ngano nibilangkad man ko adto wui?
> pero lami man to wui, nindot usbon... bwihihihi
> 
> 
> .


mao mao jud. pero IYAW lng jud nang gipugos ug bilangkad...  :Cheesy:  nindot just kung naay romansa... ug ma enjoy mo duha sa imo partner.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## the_guardian

ako agree ko kay ngano? 70% baya sa mag-buwag kay tungod they are not sexually compatible...pasabot ana bisan unsaun pa nila ug t*t dili sila comfortable...this usually happens to arrange marriages

----------


## Bongoton

I definitely think pre-marital s3x is a pre-requisite to marriage. And I don't mean condoning teenagers to do it. I think you have to be at least 20 years old to engage in s3x. Before you and your partner get married, you should find out if you are sexually compatible because s3x is a human need. If you don't satisfy each other's need, your marriage will most likely fail.

----------


## Adamot

it depends ra gyud ni sa tawo. kami with my gf before mi naminyo. like sure na gyud mi na kami na. we did it 2 mos. before we where wed. respeto lang gyud ko niya. 9 years ko nagpaabot... duha gud dayon resulta. he!he!

----------


## the_guardian

> I definitely think pre-marital s3x is a pre-requisite to marriage. And I don't mean condoning teenagers to do it. I think you have to be at least 20 years old to engage in s3x. Before you and your partner get married, you should find out if you are sexually compatible because s3x is a human need. If you don't satisfy each other's need, your marriage will most likely fail.



i agree with this!  :Smiley:  dili sa ingon against ko sa church pero if for fun lang then do it  ang2x man...

----------


## kenjie86

Agree ko kay lisud na kung dli kaanak atong partner.. unsaon nalang.. dli ta kita sa atong liwat...

----------


## haroldjizdeortega

agree aron kita dayung katag!

----------


## pigrah

As much as possible..disagree.

----------


## zyper_jag81

agree ko ani oi... virginity doesn't matter... 
tan-awa karon... ok rana bsta di lang mabuntis  :Smiley:

----------


## raizene

agree............

----------


## j.alob

disagree jud ko ani bossing.. pero ang uban gihimo man lng nila ug dula dula..

aw ako ra cguro laki ni disag..

ari nalang ko sa maybe hehehhe

----------


## pael85

agree ko...

----------


## Bongoton

okay ra ni basta naa na sa saktong edad, or mana ba kaha ug eskuela.. no teenagers please..

----------


## PORNSTAR

Kanang ng disagree bah... Bantay bitaw ug mag mahay2x mo inig edad ninyo ug 30...........

Nindot ng suwayan mintras bata pa kysa anha na inig edaran na mag binuang......

----------


## simply red

agree ko ana..hehehehe

----------


## leo_trams

> Kanang ng disagree bah... Bantay bitaw ug mag mahay2x mo inig edad ninyo ug 30...........
> 
> Nindot ng suwayan mintras bata pa kysa anha na inig edaran na mag binuang......


hahaha...
bout nimo ipasabut, kanang wala gyud ka sulay unya dakilang V, inig makasulay na...mao nay mangita ug lami...mao nang mangabit o naay lain uyab gawas sa bana kay wala matagbaw sa iya bana?
kanang first time siya naka compare unya she realized nga mas lami man to ang usa kaysa ani niya..hihihihi

----------


## juainitioio

nah, sakto noh. 
mao bitaw naa nay *** education. haha.

----------


## toxxxic

i totally agree!. i regret not doing it sooner.. haha!. seriously, it's fun and heavenly.. more fun, passionate and intimate if youre doing it with the person you truly and absolutely love who feels the same way for you as well.. be mature for whatever consequences that might happen.. most importantly be safe always.. hehe!.  :Smiley:

----------


## rynzco

disagree ko...................

----------


## raizene

i agree........

----------


## r3roble

disagree kung kaya pa.. he he...

----------


## Tirong-say

I disagree unsaon na lang dili magdayon,kami lalake lipay...pero babaye....mahay...

----------


## ronz_rodz

well for guy im sure they will agree for it but for girl nagduha duha pa

----------


## elvandesantos

agree.. practice makes perfct. basin pa unya bayot diay imo ikaminyo tabla! maayo lili-on sa una

----------


## okoy

Agree...Agree...Agree... 

paka-ulaw lang ka sa babaye kung wala kay experience.... hahahahahahaha

----------


## cutycute

Disagree..my reasons are the ff:
1. It is a sin. I believe that it should be done under the context of matrimony i.e with the blesings of God
2. It is putting the girl's reputation at risk in the face of the society.
3. *** is my ultimate expresion of love for my future husband..bf pa gani..bahala ka dira..i can expres my love to him in other ways..ayaw lng sa ng PMS..
 thats all..

----------


## maitoots

agree.. as long as you practice is safely.
and should be responsible enough to face the consequences..

----------


## dmelsie

> Disagree..my reasons are the ff:
> 1. It is a sin. I believe that it should be done under the context of matrimony i.e with the blesings of God
> 2. It is putting the girl's reputation at risk in the face of the society.
> 3. *** is my ultimate expresion of love for my future husband..bf pa gani..bahala ka dira..i can expres my love to him in other ways..ayaw lng sa ng PMS..
>  thats all..


1. bisan gibali bali nako og basa ang ten commandments wala may nakabutang didto nga about pre marital ***
or nakabutang marriage ra dapat mag 6 .......ang naa noon is dont commit adultery....so is it adultery already if u make love with some one you really in love with? pareha mo single dili minyo

and how do u know if gikasal mo with blessing na na mao pwede na ninyo buhaton?
kana kasal is ritual raman na siya, so usually mahug gihapon na if mag ritual mo kamo ra duha then mag himo og vows with each other, all other things nga naa sa kasal are mere symbols raman, it is your attitude towards each other, and how you look on things, 

2. if dili mo tarong og pang huna huna for the sake of experimentation lang and out of curiosity aw ana gyud padong na......... samot nag lingaw lingaw lang madaot gyud ang reputasyon ana

3. im not against it and im not also supporter of it but ang logic is unsaon manang naghatag lage ka og gift sa imo partner kay siya gyud gitugyanan nimo sa tanan pero after diay mamahimong murag impyerno iyang life sa kabati sa imohang batasan diba.

----------


## reygie

Just be responsible and be safe.

----------


## carbrill

bitw be responsible and be safe, don't let ur emotion control u...

----------


## inc-pankz

mas maau jud after nlng kaslon oi para exciting ug mas bless. .hehe

----------


## xinevirtucio

kung wa pa mabuhat...ayaw

kung nghunahunang buhaton...cguradoa nga andam ka..physically, emotionally, psychologically

itanom sa imo hunahuna nga pwede ka biay-biayon sa society or kanang laki nga imo ka s*x di na imo kadaun

so if di na nimo carry ayaw...

kung nabuhat na...oh well..nabuhat naman..be responsible and be careful nalang...

hhehehe

----------


## elvandesantos

lisod na kaayo after na sa kasal o pinirmahay. inig honeymoon palang mka kita diay ka nga naa itlog! astang wla raba divorce dri pilipinas...

so *** gyud daan!

----------


## Bongoton

> I disagree unsaon na lang dili magdayon,kami lalake lipay...pero babaye....mahay...


nganong mahay man ang baye? di diay cya malipay pod? malipay ra sad diay siya ug magdayun gyud sila sa nka una niya? ug mao ron, HALOS tanang babaye tingali nagmahay na rong panahona..

tuo nuon ko, daghang nagmahay sa mga nagminyo nga wala gi road test daan, and in the end found out nga dili sila sexually compatible.. sorry nalang

----------


## Bongoton

I think pre marital s3x here refers to all ages. I'm particularly against it if the concerned are teenagers.. perog hapit na intawn mag 30, angay pa ba nang ipangutana? patilawa nalang sad intawn oi.. maluoy mo.. nyahahahaha

----------


## 8_cRawlin_baby_8

no comment.

let's cross the bridge when we get there.

----------


## elmariachi

angay gyud nga e test ang yuta if tambok or dili ba..basin unya dli katamnan... :Smiley:  , basta sakto n sa edad...

----------


## cutycute

> 1. bisan gibali bali nako og basa ang ten commandments wala may nakabutang didto nga about pre marital ***
> or nakabutang marriage ra dapat mag 6 .......ang naa noon is dont commit adultery....so is it adultery already if u make love with some one you really in love with? pareha mo single dili minyo
> 
> and how do u know if gikasal mo with blessing na na mao pwede na ninyo buhaton? kana kasal is ritual raman na siya, so usually mahug gihapon na if mag ritual mo kamo ra duha then mag himo og vows with each other, all other things nga naa sa kasal are mere symbols raman, it is your attitude towards each other, and how you look on things
> 2. if dili mo tarong og pang huna huna for the sake of experimentation lang and out of curiosity aw ana gyud padong na......... samot nag lingaw lingaw lang madaot gyud ang reputasyon ana.
> 3. im not against it and im not also supporter of it but ang logic is unsaon manang naghatag lage ka og gift sa imo partner kay siya gyud gitugyanan nimo sa tanan pero after diay mamahimong murag impyerno iyang life sa kabati sa imohang batasan diba.


1. --> ten comandments belongs to the old testament,bt if u consider the new testament..love your neighbor as u love urself..love urself by nt engaging in pms..bt once again,we r entitld to our own opinion..and people can jst rationalize things...
_and how do u know if gikasal mo with blessing na na mao pwede na ninyo buhaton?_---> again,depende sa belief sa taw,if thats what i believ in nga na.ay blesing,then so be it.. 


2. -->  korek,for the sake of experimentation nd curiousity dli jud maayo..bsan ingun sa uban diha nga out of love..dli ghapun ko go ana..out of lust guro..for me true love waits..igkadugayan,magpul.anay kay nagsigi na lagi..nah..tiway jud..

3._all other things nga naa sa kasal are mere symbols raman, it is your attitude towards each other, and how you look on things_
---> korek,kung kamung duha parihu ug utok..then usualy,kapuyan na mgpakasal ug tinuod kay.. ay wla na btaw,kasal na bitaw ta sa banig..dli na lng ta mg.pakasal jud sa tinuod..mg.live in na lng ta..etc..
4.---> wel,smetimes we have to be firm in order to be kind..hehe..ang pagka ngil.ad sa batasan,kay broad kaau na..so meaning,kanang ni.gve in kay mga buotan kaayo..tsk, tsk.. hehe

----------


## babypaupau

i approve of pre marital ***.why?

one of the reasons why married couples break up or cheat on their spouses is dissatifaction. if the guy is not satisfied or is refused sexual gratification, chances are he will look for other ways to satisfy his need. same with the wife. we have to remember that that is a primal need and the more you deny it, the more it is alleviated. 

so before you get married, its best to test the waters. check if ur sexually compatible.

----------


## gt_mugen

*well with regards to this.... it is quite safe to say that just practice safe ***... rather than nothing at all....
*

----------


## jdsanz

we are highly influenced by the western culture.  Maong ato mentality usahay, "nindot jud if mag ingon ana sad ta."  Well, I totally agree with PMS, it should be practiced more often, it's good for the heart and it's satisfying for both of you.  However, keep in mind the word RESPONSIBILITY.  The fact that you have a sexual contact, there is, no matter how slim, a tendency that your partner will get pregnant..... dont ever resort to abortion....... ENjoy lang, have fun, life's too short to inhibit our desires......

----------


## cutycute

> i don't agree in pre-marital ***, with or without love... no question that there is a sense of responsibility gyud ifever magbunga ang ***. you are compelled sa bago na responsibildad... but it doesn't mean that being responsible justifies pre marital ***...  be it our catholic faith, *** without marriage is simply saying " i give you my body but not myself..." since your relationship with each other is not yet sealed... but *** in marriage is saying " i love you and give myself to you..."


very gud kaayo ni as in.. :Smiley:

----------


## cutycute

> i totally discourage it... im not engaging into it myself.. i have a strong sense of morality and im reserving myself for my future wife... 
> 
> + i dont wanna live with STD or aids.. *note : condoms dont protect against AIDS


OT: mura kag nag pa ID sir noh? hihihi

----------


## cutycute

> OA kau mu tanan. pa as if pa jd. depende na kung kinsa imo partner. basta lang sure lng ka about sa imo partner.


nya how sure are you with your partner? maynta naay lisensya, kay ma conditioned na lang ang mind nga dili jud ko magbinuang ani kay dili nani dula2x...

----------


## BONG2Y

...just lyk buying a new shoes u need to try and fit it first before u make the decision to buy it!!! hehehe

wala lang!!! =)

----------


## motchkatt

OT:@ jimmy128, hahaha ka-safety freak oi...

onT: mao jud unta ni ideally noh, but we cant be sure nor foresee nga wla juy mahitabo ninyo in the future as manag-uyab pa mo... so even if we say NO to it, when it happens, it will happen fast...

----------


## gshukaku

mura ka paspas kung mamilok...hehehhe

----------


## [PROTOTYPE]

para safe, unya nalang nang S** kay makahuwat ra na...

maypa mangita nalang tag kwarta ani para dato ta tanan diba?

doncha agree?

----------


## bjpunk182

i AGREE kay lami man...........hehehehe

----------


## elvandesantos

> mas maau jud after nlng kaslon oi para exciting ug mas bless. .hehe


nya after kasal naa diay itlog nagbitay sa babae? tabla! nag pinirmahay nmo

----------


## cutycute

> nya after kasal naa diay itlog nagbitay sa babae? tabla! nag pinirmahay nmo


hahaha..mura ug foreigner nga mailad lng ug bayot dri phil..mailhan mana uy,syaru sa inyong panagkuyog2x ,wla juy kay mamatikdan nga homo sya..arun cguradu,hikapa b4 sa kasal..hahaha

----------


## shaddaf

anah jud  nah... test drive jud ka daan... 

mura gud og mo palit ka og sakyanan.. bayran jud d.ay na nimu daun or kuhaon jud d.ay na nimu daun without ka naka test drive? simple logic..!

----------


## r3roble

> anah jud  nah... test drive jud ka daan... 
> 
> mura gud og mo palit ka og sakyanan.. bayran jud d.ay na nimu daun or kuhaon jud d.ay na nimu daun without ka naka test drive? simple logic..!


pero maayo unta to nga after matest drive, paliton jud... labi na ug nadesgrasya pag test drive.. he he.. dili na pwede mauli..

----------


## jrconde

sa " or "  lng ko.

----------


## Bongoton

> pero maayo unta to nga after matest drive, paliton jud... labi na ug nadesgrasya pag test drive.. he he.. dili na pwede mauli..


aw di paliton nalang nimo, or di ba bayran nalang.. LOL

----------


## leo_trams

ngano gud tawn paliton nga libre man kana...

.

----------


## SoFabRiza

Its a tough question!

This is my PoV, extra marital *** in a moral implication aspect as we all know is dissolute and immoral but if you think and feel exuberance then go for it, I think there's nothing wrong about it. It's your own happiness anyway.

----------


## beyee

much better shared within the bounds of marriage  :smiley:

----------


## coolguyiam20

> anah jud  nah... test drive jud ka daan... 
> 
> mura gud og mo palit ka og sakyanan.. bayran jud d.ay na nimu daun or kuhaon jud d.ay na nimu daun without ka naka test drive? simple logic..!


hahahah..katawa ko ani dah..
sakto xd ni dah..bitaw testingan sa jud daan usa etake home..eehehehe :Cheesy:

----------


## motchkatt

i think its ok as long as u love the person and sya ra imu hatagan saimung self.....

----------


## coolguyiam20

> i think its ok as long as u love the person and sya ra imu hatagan saimung self.....


OT:what if bisan kinsa pwde motilaw niya??
ok ra xd nah?? :funny:  :funny:

----------


## heiwa88

> i approve of pre marital ***.why?
> 
> one of the reasons why married couples break up or cheat on their spouses is dissatifaction. if the guy is not satisfied or is refused sexual gratification, chances are he will look for other ways to satisfy his need. same with the wife. we have to remember that that is a primal need and the more you deny it, the more it is alleviated. 
> 
> so before you get married, its best to test the waters. check if ur sexually compatible.


really?...what a shallow reason...uve'd met ur partner wen ur big enough..then becoz ur not satisfied wd her/his performance u just lev him/her like a trash? is it selfish?

wat f u cud hardly find ur s3xual compatibility..wat do think wil hapen to those people uve ben tested 4 ur quest of satisfaction?

"we have to remember that  is a primal need and the more you deny it, the more it is alleviated. " it s just a matter of mind conditioning...

----------


## jdsanz

I personally agree..... why not do it when it's delightful and pleasing.... what if d ka ma minyo, dka mka tilaw.....

----------


## motchkatt

> OT:what if bisan kinsa pwde motilaw niya??
> ok ra xd nah??


OT: 
ky niingon diay ko nga si bisan kinsa lang?
i said "with the one we love"  NOT with everybody else...bahasa ra gud tarong... :Tongue: 

OnT:
anywayz, its not just about "magkasundo sa kama" ang marriage...its *Compromise* that makes it work...
coz when we get older with our partners with us, its not about xes anymore.., love and friendship na jud na dira dapita....

----------


## heiwa88

> OT: 
> ky niingon diay ko nga si bisan kinsa lang?
> i said "with the one we love"  NOT with everybody else...bahasa ra gud tarong...
> 
> OnT:
> anywayz, its not just about "magkasundo sa kama" ang marriage...its *Compromise* that makes it work...
> coz when we get older with our partners with us, its not about xes anymore.., love and friendship na jud na dira dapita....


OT:
 :Thumbs Up:

----------


## benchkicker

agree ko ani as long as mature mug paghuna2x and both should know the consequences of their actions... be responsible lang jud.

----------


## dEvEaNN

*ahhhmmmm... no comment...just make sure lang na love ninyo truly ang usa't usa...*

----------


## Morcego

basta 2rjakay nindot na!hahah

----------


## single.mom

agree...
safe *** always...
and be responsible to whatever outcome it may bring you...
walay sala ang baby if in case masayop...  :Wink:

----------


## EvenStar

AGREE! did it when i was 14 hahahaha  :Smiley:

----------


## JeLi_An

Premarital *** is ok with me. what most important is, you love each other and responsible each other whatever might happen.

----------


## jofox

for me is not.... looy man ang girl ani oi... og ang mabana diay looy pud salin nalng ang iyaha.. dili man mo ka sure gud sa mga boys sama nako ... lahi jud ko mo prefer jud ko virgin akong asawa.... kay once man gud inyo ihatag inyong pagkababay dayon sama rapud na nga imo sab na ihatag daun sa uban kay tungod kay naa kay pagbati niana..what if malayo mo sa usag usa ...taw ra baya ta? mo init jud ang atong lawas og magpangita? lahi rajud na nga minyo sa human ******... heehhe

----------


## umbrella-eh-eh

> for me is not.... looy man ang girl ani oi... og ang mabana diay looy pud salin nalng ang iyaha.. dili man mo ka sure gud sa mga boys sama nako ... lahi jud ko mo prefer jud ko virgin akong asawa.... kay once man gud inyo ihatag inyong pagkababay dayon sama rapud na nga imo sab na ihatag daun sa uban kay tungod kay naa kay pagbati niana..what if malayo mo sa usag usa ...taw ra baya ta? mo init jud ang atong lawas og magpangita? lahi rajud na nga minyo sa human ******... heehhe


virgin pa pud ka before nag minyo sa imo asawa?

----------


## raizene

> Premarital *** is ok with me. what most important is, you love each other and responsible each other whatever might happen.


 
i agree but in our society murag dili pa tanan mo agree ani tungod sa atoang tradtion........

----------


## gcc4426

k ra oi bsta mag medyas.

----------


## inna-iks

Of course, ang mga reply diri kai mu-base nana sa AGE and EXPERIENCE. Haha. ;] 
AGREE kaayo ko. ;] Bwahahahaa. =) 

_"Dip your toes first before diving yourself into that big pool of uncertainty"_

----------


## raizene

> k ra oi bsta mag medyas.


 
hahaha unsa ni sapatos..?

ok rana basta both parties knows the do's and dont's and ready to face reality of life

----------


## esprugodoys

"Great LAMI comes with Great Reponsibility" - Spidergudoys

-"tradition..." only exists on tribes... admit it...
-"it's a sin?" are you planning to become a Saint?
-"i like virgin"... like you and your kids can eat 3 times a day with a virgin wife.. hello.. how practical..
-"di ko ganahan ug wang2x" oh come on.. you're probably used to tight "hands".. pity...
-"minyo before S*X" how holy and sacred are you with a dirty maniac mind.. whose your daddy..

no law, sacrament, or rule can ever STOP couples in committing Pre Marital S*X.. it's your BODY, your WILL, your RESPONSIBILITY..

----------


## vanix09

depende rajud na ninyong 2.. ^___^

----------


## jat80134

Agree..its part of a relationship, just play safe...

----------


## chrisgon

> "Great LAMI comes with Great Reponsibility" - Spidergudoys
> 
> -"tradition..." only exists on tribes... admit it...
> -"it's a sin?" are you planning to become a Saint?
> -"i like virgin"... like you and your kids can eat 3 times a day with a virgin wife.. hello.. how practical..
> -"di ko ganahan ug wang2x" oh come on.. you're probably used to tight "hands".. pity...
> -"minyo before S*X" how holy and sacred are you with a dirty maniac mind.. whose your daddy..
> 
> no law, sacrament, or rule can ever STOP couples in committing Pre Marital S*X.. it's your BODY, your WILL, your RESPONSIBILITY..




wahahaha.. true dat my frnd, true dat!!! again, ako idol is correct.

good one sir. bre responsible enough to do things maturely... i mean gamita ang utok sulod sa ulo before satisfying ang ulo sa ubos.




.

----------


## clok

> wahahaha.. true dat my frnd, true dat!!! again, ako idol is correct.
> 
> good one sir. bre responsible enough to do things maturely... i mean gamita ang utok sulod sa ulo before satisfying ang ulo sa ubos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


OT.  Naa diay sulod tamz?  Abi nako wiseguy.... hehehe

Bitaw, let us all be responsible to our actions... Basin maayo ra ta sa kalami pero kng sa kalisod na gani dli na makit an....

----------


## inna-iks

New age naman sad karon. I think daghan na mag PMS. I'm not so sure sa ubang mga traditional people pa. Hehe. ;] But diba, new generation. Tsk3. Hehehe.

----------


## chrisgon

> OT.  Naa diay sulod tamz?  Abi nako wiseguy.... hehehe
> 
> Bitaw, let us all be responsible to our actions... Basin maayo ra ta sa kalami pero kng sa kalisod na gani dli na makit an....




OT: nyahahaha.. g birahan nako dah!!!


sa ka liberated na ron sa kalibutan, ok naman ni, pero lage, lets be safe and be responsible. d ba clok??

----------


## maddox_pitt

neither  :Cheesy: 
i guess you just have to do it with the right person..
what if spur of the moment diay?hehe
pero as much as possible it'll be better to wait till marriage

----------


## maddox_pitt

> really?...what a shallow reason...uve'd met ur partner wen ur big enough..then becoz ur not satisfied wd her/his performance u just lev him/her like a trash? is it selfish?
> 
> wat f u cud hardly find ur s3xual compatibility..wat do think wil hapen to those people uve ben tested 4 ur quest of satisfaction?
> 
> "we have to remember that  is a primal need and the more you deny it, the more it is alleviated. " it s just a matter of mind conditioning...



i agree with it being shallow...you marry because of love...and commitment.. though *** is an important aspect in your marriage, i still think it's a lame reason for a separation in the future..it's lust already..

----------


## sinbad123

agree! halos tanan nmn cguro nka buhat ani.. dba? hahaha

----------


## Quilat

sakto halos tanan na siguro..
pero disagree ku..

my friend told me nga kani kuno ang sinugdanan sa problems between sa bf ug gf..
or any indiidual..

obkors mo tuo na jud ku kai naay siya'y previous gi advice nya aku ra gi ignore..
turns out that he was right.

he is the best priest nga na ilhan naku since highschool.. BOW

mabaw ra au ni hehe pero who knows :Huh:  heheh

----------


## elvandesantos

dapat agree ko. sge man ta ani hehehe

----------


## bogtz_aijay

AGREE....practical naman ta ron nga panahon...

----------


## apps

maski bawal ni sya pero gihimo na ni halos tanan tawo. pa uso nalng sad ta

----------


## Genocide

Sabay nalang mo.  :Smiley:

----------


## ace_R30

AGREE,  as long as we practise it safe....heheheheh

----------


## newtonscousin

> Disagree...





> disagree ko ana





> disagree ko





> *disagree woi! kahadLok ana oi! :0*


agree jud ko ninyo!

----------


## babygin2005

disagree...

----------


## Soul Doctor

its like withdrawing money in your bank account 
before you even opened one and before you made an initial deposit.

----------


## donnaj_999trading

agree.......

----------


## ricardo042386

dko ayong sa og depnde rana sa manag-uyab og manag-asawa

----------


## blessy

*Disagree ko*

----------


## eilrach

disagree man jud.. pero sa panahon karon, murag lisod naman gud.. I mean, kung mo disagree ka, ingnon ka sa uban nga bayot, kung mo agree sad ka, sinner nasad kaau ka.. 

so, depende ra jud na.. though, para nako, disagree jud ko.. ^_^

----------


## kerel09

for now disagree ko..hehe.. but who knows somebody might come along and might change my mind... :Cheesy:

----------


## sparkplug

ok ra na cya mga sis ug bro's ,,, as long as u know whats the consequences ,,, both parties must be responsilble enough ,,,, if dli pa kaya ,,, practice it sefely lang ,,,

----------


## personalmgt

I am a pervert and I have my own sexual fantasies but I never wanted PMS or liked it. Mainly because this is the reason why there's so much divorce in the US of A. Reason why? Impotence. When you grow old and before you were married, exposed na kaayo ka sa PMS and you won't feel doing it anymore to your wife/husband.

----------


## n2dabyss

are you a man of god.? or a man of science.?

----------


## marcs322

ako kay murag dili ko totally agree but slightly agree pud gamay.hehehe

----------


## recca_

lami gyud ang g-dili noh..unsaon..

----------


## Obi

Respect your partner and be responsible to your actions.

----------


## crack

agree ko ani bro bcn bayot nya imo ma minyo-an bro na dako nag problema

----------


## dongj

just inquiring nindot sab neh dah........

----------


## leo_trams

> for now disagree ko..hehe.. but who knows somebody might come along and might change my mind...


nice answer. hehehe

----------


## boiz

okay raman guro nah, basta kasinabot lang mo duha..

----------


## maddox_pitt

im not against it..pero neither am i up for it...
i still think i'll just do it with the right person

----------


## rr_sipat

Disagree, idealy mas maau unta nga kung mag menyo namo para walay mahayay sa partner, walay ika sulti ka kay puro man mo birhen pareho!

----------


## wh3n

okay ra na oi, basta kamao lang jud magprotect. paktis kunohay ba para if ang right partner na jud, aw undang na praktis. hehehe

----------


## yanyan82

disagree ko ani kung involved kay mga bata pa ug pangutok.

agree ko kung mature na ang mga involved.

ana lang na cya ka simple. hehehe...

----------


## Genocide

kuyawa aniii uui.

----------


## anjerika

> if you can sleep together for 1 night without undressing yourselves and you just talk all night then that is love...


 

mao ba? haha. kasuway ko ani. slept together for 3 nights without undressing ourselves and just talked, laughed, wrestled, cuddled, pero way nahitabo. ang ang pareho man ming lake! hahaha joke ra. bitaw, igsoon level man kunohay amo tratohay. so maski pa nagkagusto sa usag usa way traydoray  :Smiley: 


sa akoa lang disagree ko ani. i don't want to adapt to the norms of the society esp karon. what i fear is that i might not appreciate its sense anymore when i get married. and i don't want to do it for the sake of experience. *** is an animal instinct, you don't have to practice the feats coz pag maabot namo ana nga point, your body will guide you what to do, much more how it feels coz everyone knows it feels good! just have to do it with the right time and the right person. for me i will feel guilty if i have *** with my husband then suddenly i remember the guys i had PMSd before. feels like betrayal.


sorry guys, just my POV. pabuhagay lang kon unsa imong gusto. hehe.

----------


## Muerte

i've read somewhere that one way to avoid premarital s*x is just don't get married. it won't be premarital anymore if you do it.

----------


## redman69

If you are young and a virgin then disagree

If you are seperated, a widow, or old. Agree

----------


## Genocide

up up up!  :Smiley:  lingaw lang kog basa diri da. hehe! keep posting guys!

----------


## MrKrabbs

naa koy 2 ka opinion ani the negative side and the positive side mag start ko sa negative side for me pre marital *** sayop jd ni xa sa mga mata sa ginoo kay *** outside marriage mana dli pa mn mo engage sa imong partner so dakong sala jd na xa.. ang positive side pd nko kay KITA lagi mga taw rata dali ra jd tang matental mabuhat jd nato og unsa atong gus2 ok lng sguro bsta sa usa ka taw lng na nmo eh practice nya in a serious way lng ba dli binata na stayl!! hehehe ana lng unsay say ninyo :Huh:

----------


## prince_achilles

IMO, in marriage dapat man gud kay naa moy compatibility..
and sa compatibility, apil na na dra ang s3xual compatibility, it may sound lame excuse pero it is partly true,
mao btaw na ang rison sa uban why bisan marriage na sila, mo comit sila ug pangabit kay dili sila lipayon sa ila partner in terms of s3x..

may lang lagi kung:
s3xually active girl + s3xually active guy :Thumbs Up: 
s3xaually active guy + non s3x girl  :Thumbs Down: 
s3x active girl + non s3x guy :Thumbs Down:

----------


## Genocide

Mapugngan pang baha kaysas biga?

----------


## jonz

bsta mga ingun ani nga butang.. makabuta sa saktong kamatuoran...

----------


## emailroy2002

if ok sa babae way blema he3x og naa namo sa right age and commited namo mo take care kung unsa ang outcome bisan wa pa mo na married..

----------


## dongkoyski

10-20 yrs old its an absolute NO!
20 - up yezzzz.... 

kay naa nay ikabuhi na kun ugaling man mo resulta siya...

----------


## jonz

"bago umaksyon, mg proteksyon"

----------


## al_rain

practice pre-marital ***...hehehehe

----------


## blank0000

agree ko...saon nmo pgkbw kng dka mgkn.on,dbh? :Tongue:

----------


## Genocide

ok ba ng trust pill?  :Smiley:

----------


## annerhexian

disagree f PMS is already used and abused....

----------


## ondoy

i agree...para bawi sa gasto  :Smiley:

----------


## wubby

:Thumbs Up: Dli nako ka disagree kay nabuhat nman hehehe pro kato sauna inosente pa kaau magpa eeww eeww daun kung mkadungog ani nga topic. Sorry mama sorry papa hahahahaha! :Thumbs Up:  lols... im just being practical and being honest nyways!  :Smiley:

----------


## Genocide

Up lang ko sa thread.  :Smiley:

----------


## PUTHAW OG TUMOY

Agree..basta responsible lang ang baye og laki...basta kagustohan sa duha...dili lang kai mag pa jerjer ang baye kai di ganahan ma dissapoint ang uyab...kanang jerjer  wa wai guilt ma feel inig ka human.kanang nalipay ang both laki and baye...

----------


## kixdaniel

kung disagree ka... purity lng sa..
kung agree ka... condoms lang ui... di na lalim.. di na dali pugngan.. saun isulti.. haha..

either lng ko... pde ko nga d pde.. hehe

----------


## sport30

i agree with pre-marital ***. we are not born yesterday.

----------


## RedHands

agreed already. hehe..agree  :Smiley:

----------


## azyle

disagree ko if for the wrong reason...
naa ba ingana?!? hehehe.
but if nabuhat na out sa GUGMA...
well, why not?

basta ready naka sa tanan aspects
para walay mahay!
MA ENJOY BAH!

----------


## FAQ

One of the reasons I left the Catholic Church because pre-marital *** is considered a sin.

----------


## emjee17

disagree. there's always a RIGHT time for everything. don't be in a rush.

----------


## Genocide

Emjee17: Char.  :Smiley:  ehehe!

----------


## emjee17

^ OT: char ba. ayg saba. english baya to. hahahaah. XD

----------


## prince_achilles

kung d mo ganahan ug PMS, ayaw nalang sad mog sugot ug KISS... dra ra man na magsugod tanan...  :Smiley:

----------


## prince_achilles

@emjee17

josenian volleyball player?

----------


## emjee17

^ yes. ssshhhhh..

----------


## mobskill69

*d maau..tsk*

----------


## nicolai

agree mapili nalng ang tarong ron.

----------


## jennilexshop

agree!!!

.....................

----------


## Genocide

Agree... Tanan boys agree namo. haha! si emjee ra diri dili. haha! peace sis!  :Smiley:

----------


## didi_tsai

agree ko. bsta khbwo lang mu sa consequences. ana lang  :Smiley:

----------


## prince_achilles

> ^ yes. ssshhhhh..



noh? pede mahibaw-an imo name?hihi

----------


## emjee17

@genocide: haha. seriously, I adhere to what I perceive is right. char. XD

OT: @prince_achilles - just call me MJ. that will do.

----------


## luke0917

ako, agree nlng ko kay nabuntis ko and nanganak before marriage.

----------


## jonz

some people think wrong things can be right if you have conviction that it will make you feel good

----------


## xxxevanxxx

disagree...... that is so special..... just right to be shared with the right one sent by God..... after being married of course....  :Smiley:

----------


## Genocide

hahaha!  :Smiley:  kong gi huboan naka aw ... limtang tanan ui. haha!

----------


## inc-pankz

disagreeeeeeeeeeeee, hehehe, ,nindot eneg after kasal weeeeeeeeey

----------


## lord-lord-lord

mrag kasagaran tao buhat na mn ani.. pro mga babae sigurua lng gyd nga mao na gyd na pra d kaau lusyang nig abot sa right one ba.. hehehehe

----------


## jacabs

> matod pa sa usa ka boring regarding PMS. oi dili jud ko mo sugot ug pre, magpabayad jud ko!


bitaw pang gaas lang gd.... ha haaha

----------


## darsmith13

agree ko.. kay kung mu disagree ko, that would make me a hypocrite  :Cheesy:

----------


## crysyani

PMS, labot ba ana ang 4play?

----------


## jlr90

> for now disagree ko..hehe.. but who knows somebody might come along and might change my mind...


has someone changed your mind already? :Smiley:  heheheh mayta makit.an ni niya nga post/query :Smiley: 

@topic, agree, nabuhat naman, but it was for love. and thankfully nothing went wrong..

----------


## soft_touch

Disagree ko...Looy ang babaye..labi na ug bata pa...kay once nga natilawan man gud na, mangpangita gyud ka...sa amo na gi-design gyud after maminyo kay aron if need nimo naa dayon tapos, legal na pod plus naanay security ang usa ug usa...

Honestly nakasulay nako before, lami pero alang-alang..Mas naa ang sexual satisfaction kon minyo na mo. Kaysa premarital..

----------


## katmendz11

i would be hypocrite if i disagree with this..

----------


## lord

> i would be hypocrite if i disagree with this..


Same here!

----------


## hunyanggo1977

ill be crazy kung mo disagree ko ani...

----------


## reginakrys

dli lng ko mu-disagree.. naa bya evidence.. wahaha.

----------


## orochimaru700

agree ko oi, ka nindot ani, sayo ky ma payter ang babae ani, hehee

----------


## KhunRudy

AGREE KAAYO hehehe.

----------


## jumper_stage

para sa mga bigaon aw agree...

sa mga naghuna-huna og mga buotan konohay..ehehhe..disagree

----------


## extrajoss

> *disagree woi! kahadLok ana oi! :0*



sa permero rA na hadlok.. unya og ma tilawan... bulhot na!  :Cheesy:

----------


## fantastic_femme

all i can say is...natural nmna krn....new generation nmn gd...

----------


## jumper_stage

Dili gyud ni maayo and S*X if dili pamo Menyo..wa joy grasya!

----------


## chinody

> matod pa sa usa ka boring regarding PMS. oi dili jud ko mo sugot ug pre, magpabayad jud ko!


sipaa ani uy...hahaha

----------


## chinody

> *disagree woi! kahadLok ana oi! :0*


ngano hadlok man?

----------


## juck401

Ok raman ni... basta responsible mong duha... ug masipyat, naay ikagasto haha!

----------


## chrisangel

Agree or Disagree man ta! wla natay mahimo ky mismo Elementary students already have premarital *** with their partner...
That's the reason why daghang abortion...ky puro ra sexual njoyment ra ag gthink with or without thinking the possible outcome...

Saun taman grabe nmn kaHitech sato society ron. Environmental Influence is one of the reason why this happen... 
Mao parents has the biggest role in nurturing and taking care of there children...

----------


## jumper_stage

How sure are u nga even elementary students having this premarital s*x?

----------


## seanryzel

disagree..kung kaya pugngan ang lawasnong kainit...pugngan lang gud unta...awe naa man dghan ways...di jud as in intercourse bah...kana lang sa..tilaw2x bah..self-control jud labina sa ladies, kita bya ang mo burot dili ang mga laki..

----------


## Hinara

S3x is good for 2 exclusive married individuals...
Wedding Ring=the best thing to wear during s3x...WagMuna | Welcome to True Love Waits Philippines Website!

----------


## joop

nindot jud lage unta testingan ba, kaso SALA man kaha na,lol

disagree nalang ko

----------


## bowee

_Agree.. as long as you both love each other..._

----------


## sHenZee03

Disagree!


But then I changed my mind a few years back.  :Tongue:

----------


## babyjr

> Disagree!
> 
> 
> But then I changed my mind a few years back.


sis sure ka......... agree koh  hehehe joke!

----------


## koralstratz

Sala man gud ang Pre-Marital ***...I'm not sure with the other religions but for the R. Catholics it is definitely a sin..

Ako...pwerte nakong nakasala ani (pre-marital s3x) balik balik, kadtong sauna nga ulitaw pa ko :Thumbs Down: . But during those times I  (and also my GFs) were already mature and responsible enough to do it..Ma consensya lage pud usahay kay sala lagi kuno..tsk..tsk...but then I really decided to risk it anyway just to make sure the GF that I was doing it with is suitable enough to be my future wife *AT LEAST* with the most basic requirements..(do you guys get concept here) *WALA palang nay bangag, magmahay unya ko inig minyo wala na rabay uli-ay.* :Cheesy:

----------


## AMpretty1984

disagree....

----------


## AMpretty1984

> Ako...pwerte nakong nakasala ani (pre-marital s3x) balik balik, kadtong sauna nga ulitaw pa ko. But during those times I  (and also my GFs) were already mature and responsible enough to do it..Ma consensya lage pud usahay kay sala lagi kuno..tsk..tsk...but then I really decided to risk it anyway just to make sure the GF that I was doing it with is suitable enough to be my future wife *AT LEAST* with the most basic requirements..(do you guys get concept here) *WALA palang nay bangag, magmahay unya ko inig minyo wala na rabay uli-ay.*


that means conditional d i imong love  :Thumbs Down:  :Thumbs Down:  :Thumbs Down:

----------


## koralstratz

> that means conditional d i imong love



Disheartening to admit it but it is so true, at least in my case :embarassed: ..hu hu hu hu...can you forgive me for that. I'm not perfect, never was but at least with those conditional love and prudent choices I am happily married now.

But just not to be off topic I got to mention this:

 My former GFs ..... All of them I totally respected and deeply loved (of course with a touch of PRE MARITAL s3x) and when by fate or misfortune our relationship ended we still respected each other..like what I had mentioned in my previous post we were MATURE and RESPONSIBLE enough for our actions during those times.. :Wave:

----------


## lovehate220

agree ko as long as imo gibuhat sa tawo na love jud nimo...

----------


## musicalsuite

ideally disagree but nowadays, agree ko. why? well,kids learn it on their own so better teach them safe *** to avoid pregnancy and other complications

----------


## walker

this is a result of premarital cash advance >> https://www.istorya.net/forums/family...he-my-son.html

----------


## pboi

i strongly disagree...

----------


## jumper_stage

sa mga single nga virgin pa, ayaw nalang jud og tistingi kay ingon sila nindot kono..! just dont do it !

----------


## rics zalved

pwede ra man siguro...hehe..basta buhata lang within 1 week after mag mens ang girl para safe..hehehe

----------


## chankagz

Agree ko ani.,i into it hehe..pero b4 i did it i know my responsibilities whatever consequences sa among gbuhat..

----------


## juck401

My mind : Disagree

My hot Body : Agree!!!!

----------


## aldrin89

Disagree ko ani, pero kung gihukad na aw agree nalang hehehe.

----------


## ephrem

disagree gyud ko ani...............peru nakabuhat nku. hehehe

----------


## nortz

i softly agree :Smiley:

----------


## butong101

disagree and guilty.

----------


## azzkicker

disagree ko...pero mao na ako ginabuhat sauna...hmm pro atik ra.. hahaha  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## nealotol

praktikalay lang agree ko ani, kay mao nani namat an sa mga batan on karon..

----------


## Morcego

i agree......

----------


## mikoy32

agree oi. basta pag.hinay lang especially in choosing your partners.

----------


## want2binvolve

mind: Disagree
body: Agree
hint: The mind controls the body

----------


## jumper_stage

^^^hahaha..

----------


## cebu_doki

AGREE gyud ! coz mao na best bonding moment.

----------


## ajkj

I agree with pre marital *** but just for couples..to check if they are sexually compatible. For some reasons, husband/wife are cheating because they are not satisfied with their partners.

----------


## danver2099

basta naay uyab dili jud malikayan mag PMS...

----------


## locust101

its really hard to disagree..  :Cheesy:

----------


## straycatxiii

disagree.

ayokong mabansagang makati, kabit, sulotera at kung anek anek na kunektado sa issue na yan. may respeto pa rin ako sa sarili ko at sa magulang ko err sa nanay ko nalang del may issue rin ang tatay ko na extra-marital affair LOL

i dare to be different. haha bahalang di sabay sa uso. naglipana ang mga cheap sa tabi-tabi. POV lang. bahala na ang iba, tiguwang na bitaw sila.  :Cheesy:

----------


## janyari

I disagree. 

It doesn't mean that what everyone is doing is the right one. One is just caught of the norm but it not really the right thing to do. 

Perhaps, if we do not have any Divine law for that then there would be any discussion to think of but i believe we are bound to give our soul the right to be free and choose the thing. 

I am not condemning anybody doing this thing for I have no right but let's commend the right thing to those who are yet to grow and has not done this.

----------


## darsmith13

> basta naay uyab dili jud malikayan mag PMS...





> its really hard to disagree..


sakto jud ni cla duha.. hehe..

basta responsible lang ka.. ok rna oi.. pero pinili ra kaayo nang mga responsible ron.. ang uban wala man sad gud sakto nga education about contraceptives mao nang masipyat gihapon..

maayo nlng nag nursing ko  :Cheesy:

----------


## Reunin

pre marital *** is sin... mortal sin man ni. according sa bible.

----------


## Exodus.Genesis

I don't think it'd matter with today's society if it was an agree or disagree. With media as a powerful influence and peer pressure, the youth today cannot restrain their urges. 

What matters is that one should be responsible enough to respect his/her own body to know what is best for it. If not ready, use protection. If you are, make sure that you are able to take on the responsibilities after. 

It's not the issue of "when" to have s**, but "_who_" to have s** with, "_what_" are the possibilities of consequences, and solutions to take "_after_" having s**. 

One should be mature enough to have it, or endure the result, may it be good or bad.

----------


## Genocide

Agree ko ani. ( live with reality )
mga high school lang gali karon hilig na kaayo mag robo`robo.

----------


## asterisk

agree.... you should try the merchandise before buying.  kung mopalit kag car di ba kailangan man nimo i test drive. hahaha

----------


## DaGitLuMbA

agree... agree... agree...

----------


## Melvinthegreat

OT:
iSTORYA.NET outreach this Sat.

https://www.istorya.net/forums/showth...1#post10595300

----------


## rejiel

hmmmmm....isip isip sa ko...il cross the bridge when i get there... :Smiley:

----------


## findingmiming

How can you disagree when the offer is there?  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## jat80134

I agree, mirage infidelity often arise kai dili makontento sa $x life. I think this is because of in experience before getting married and along the way maka meet ug somebody that fills the gap. Basta, be safe lang and take the risk rather than being unfaithful if married na...

----------


## punkrastaman

Agree...even some are successful with the status of living in and even a single mom or dad...both of those status are surely with pre-marital s*x...

----------


## ieaiaio

disagree ko pero lisud balibaran ang temptasyon

----------


## ricoy69

I am suppose to disagree. But I will be utterly unrealistic. Its happening.

My high school teachers had inculcated in our mind that virginity is still the best gift that you can give to your husband/wife. I used to agree way back then. When I reached college, I said what? let us just open our gifts ahead. lol

----------


## The Good$!!!

AGREED... Past tense coz dugay na binuhatan... Once you pop, you can't stop!

----------


## djsparechange

agree pud ko, i wanna try LOL

----------


## k-bai

murag most of the youth today kay nka try nman.. 

Agree ko ani kay

----------


## jumper_stage

disagree for me kay dili jud makaayo
kay natagam naku..hehe

----------


## street_of_no_return

> How can you disagree when the offer is there?


hahahaha..  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## Mongsky

Agree kaau.. hehe

----------


## jom22488

Well katong ignorante pako disagree pa kaayu.. Agoi na hugawan man.. bang agree2 agree2 agree2 agree2.. Pag hinay2 lang jd.. kae og ma aksidente ka kinabuhi bya na.. or worse.. :Cheesy:

----------


## Mrs Rodriguez

is this still an issue in this day and age? i dont think so...

----------


## valleoliver

agree or disagree, wala jud moy mahimo.
Kapogngan pay baha kontra sa biga.

----------


## baden

almost everybody is doing it..

----------


## PseudoSurgeon

Personal preference na. If you wanna do it, then go do it. Just as long as you're ready to face the possible consequences of practicing PMS. Dili mana joke2x ra, kay pwede gyud baya ka makaporma og kinabuhi ana.

----------


## sparkolboi

kasagaran ni ENTER nman high skol pa gane..
Agree nlng ko..  :Wink:

----------


## babygrace_pilapil

> matod pa sa usa ka boring regarding PMS. oi dili jud ko mo sugot ug pre, magpabayad jud ko!



definitly...hahaha..
aq sad...bwahaha..joke

----------


## babygrace_pilapil

agree rq ani...why not? depende sa partner...haha

----------


## yaj.em

ok ra na as long as responsible na ang duha if ma disgrasya ang usa.

Ayaw lang pd mo pagsaba kato nakatry na o gusto mo try sa mga taw na conservative kunohay... kay sure ko, disagree jd na cla.

----------


## valleoliver

sauna agree ko, pero karon dili na.

kay humana man ko.

----------


## teoding

mu agree ra ko.

----------


## ArCkz

Mura mani ug basura... malata or dili malata  :Cheesy:

----------


## kharldroid

life is too short..agree.. pero dapat safe ***..

----------


## iLuvEmoSoMuch

disagree ko sauna, wen i was in college, wa mn napugngan hahaha. agree nko now.

----------


## tenda

basta matilawan na kai pangitaon naman sis no?

basta gidili naa dinha ang lami  :Tongue: 




> disagree ko sauna, wen i was in college, wa mn napugngan hahaha. agree nko now.

----------

